

Lo-Fi decentralised Uber clone via Facebook groups - toasted
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/10664676/20-sober-driver-taxi-page-shut-down

======
toasted
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/354103174706185/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/354103174706185/)

What would be the best way to integrate additional stuff into these facebook
groups to replicate the features of Uber?

eg. Driver feedback, current active drivers, GPS coords of driver locations?

